# Australian Street Violence



## Catalyst (Oct 7, 2014)

After watching the video in the link (below) of Australians brawling in the streets; the only thing that I can think is that they're hopped up on something :lookie:

Video of Kangaroos Boxing in the Street is the Most Australian Thing You Will See Today


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 7, 2014)

Catalyst said:


> After watching the video in the link (below) of Australians brawling in the streets; the only thing that I can think is that they're hopped up on something :lookie:
> 
> Video of Kangaroos Boxing in the Street is the Most Australian Thing You Will See Today



Could not view, but sure drop bear could elaborate on the Kangaroo technique


----------



## drop bear (Oct 7, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Could not view, but sure drop bear could elaborate on the Kangaroo technique



I will Hugh Jackman explain.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Gvr0YNJwE0c


----------



## Brmty2002 (Oct 16, 2017)

Catalyst said:


> After watching the video in the link (below) of Australians brawling in the streets; the only thing that I can think is that they're hopped up on something :lookie:
> 
> Video of Kangaroos Boxing in the Street is the Most Australian Thing You Will See Today


Meh, I see that everyday, have you seen two wombats take down a croc? didn't think so. Welcome to Australia!!


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 16, 2017)

My daughter arrives in Melbourne 1st November, be afraid, be very afraid!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 17, 2017)

drop bear said:


> I will Hugh Jackman explain.


Unfortunately, that video is not viewable in the US. And I'm too lazy to turn on Tunnelbear to view it.


----------

